# origins or gcrm belfast



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi folks been a long time since ive been on here but we are ready to start our ivf journey once again and cant decide on what clinic to go to so im asking your help!!! if it was you what clinic would yous go for and why? help very much appreciated as I keep changing my mind!!!


----------



## Melanie244 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello. ...

I'm not familiar with clinics ....a newbie to IVF.....but haven't heard anything negative about either of them. Best of luck to you


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the reply Melanie!!!
have to say my head is fried! how ur meant to know what to do for the best is really hard  

I see your meant to start ur 1st cycle this month! have u started yet

mtaa


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi! Im in the same situation as u, ive had treatment in rfc an I knew I didn't want to go back there but I found it difficult to decide between clinics. Reading up ive decided to go for gcrm as the glasgow clinic gets excellent reviews and has better success rates than origin, and the belfast clinic uses all the same practices as Glasgow. Im up in the morning for bloods so hoping il get a good feel for the place then. Good luck with ur decision!


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hey Laura!

think my heart is saying gcrm but ive got a free consultation at origins for the 23rd and im going to the open night at gcrm on the 30th just to get a feel for the 2 places! 

please let me know how you get on tomorrow and what you think of gcrm! 

good luck with the bloods is it the amh you are getting tested for?

mtaa


----------



## Melanie244 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello MTAA.....Yes it can sometimes be head frying alright!.....I've a few appointments this month but hoping to start first IVF drugs early February.  

Best of luch to you .....and Laura....for successful rounds


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah its amh tomorrow, I can't wait to get started now. I think the fact that gcrm uses eeva helped me decide, I kno its expensive but I think if it gives us a better chance this round then im happy to try it. Ur rite to see what feels best for you though, il def let u kno wat its like tomorrow. x

Thank u melanie, best of luck to u too!   x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 
Ive been looking at several different clinics for my next cycle.  Serum in athens really stands out.  Because my dh needs SSR our bill for tx in NI will be almost £7k.......so picking the right clinic is vital! !!
I see origin now offer embryoscope and GCRM offer eeva.......do any of u know if these are offered as standard with tx or do we pay extra for them?
Thanks 
E
Xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey erin,

quick reply but as far as im aware they are extra in price... we dont get it easy on this journey with all these 'extras' not included...  

best of luck anyways x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

I have had 3 cycles of ivf, my free cycle with the rfc & 2 with origin. If i was to try again i would go with gcrm via the satellite clinic in Ballykelly.

I cannot fault the treatment at origin as i got 2 bfp's with them the only downside i felt that they werent up to speed with what is going on with me.

i seem to have an issue with implantation and have been told after i had seen a consultant from gcrm that if i get preg naturally im to see him asap to start injections etc

Good luck what ever you decide.

Jillyhen


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi mtaa! Just back from gcrm and I loved it. The nurse was so lovely and explained everything so well. The clinic is very modern, but its really cosy, only 4 chairs in the waiting room so looks like there wont b many people in at the same time. Im glad ive decided on it, went ahead and booked in for my initial consultation in just over a weeks time.  x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

omg im so behind with the times now I have no idea what embryoscope or eeva is!!! help please!!! lol.
jillyhen I was told now that I can only get a consultation at ballykelly and have to go to Belfast for scans extra  . 
  my head was even pickled trying to figure out the price lists for each of the clinics!! they def don't make it easy for thick folk like me!!   

hope all is coming to plan for yous all


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

laura hun im sorry im only seeing your post now after I just sent the last 1!!!  

glad you liked the place and wow it only takes a week to get your next consultation that's class!!! Bet ur excited now and of course a bit scared! 

please keep in touch and let me know how you get on!! 

I will be there for the open night on the 30th so I can get a nosey then!!! 

mtaa


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm completely new to the whole IVF thing but I've booked myself into the open night at GCRM on 30th Jan - I've just got a good feeling about it reading different posts on here. But I see Origin are also doing an open evening the same night (and offering a free consultation and £250 off tx for those who attend which did grab my attention). But alas I can't be in 2 places at once (much as I try sometimes!) so GCRM it is. That's not to say I'm not curious about Origin - hopefuly they've got their act together after their closure, but it does stick in my mind.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hightower
I've been with GCRM in Glasgow and origin.  I'd def stick with the GCRM open night  
DE x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

omg de!!! you have been through the mill!!! what an amazing woman you must be to have kept going through all them cycles!! I take my hat off to you your a hell of a strong woman!!!! 
  I read all you've been through and didn't even understand half of it!!! lol. 

looks like gcrm is the way to go ladies think we've all agreed!!!! 


Thankyou's all for your help I appreciate it!!! 

mtaa


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol mtaa 
You probably don't need to understand it all, suffice to say, many years of trying and many years of heartache   but still hanging in there with a little bit of hope still 
Good luck, GCRM Glasgow were great so I've no doubt the Belfast wing will be too.
 to everyone.
DE x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

well ladies I was at origins today for a consultation and I have to say the doc we met was lovely and explained everything very well in easy terms that we could understand!!! it seems a lot has changed since I last had a ivf cycle 8 years ago!!!! he mentioned me getting a endometrial scratch done and there is now a new camera thing called primo vision to help pick out the best embies!!!!!! all sounded very positive!!!! 

gcrm Belfast open night next Thursday now to see what they say but over all I couldn't say a bad word about origins!!!!!


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey mtaa! Great to hear u got on well at origin,  def sounds like theyve upped their game lately! I had my initial consultation at gcrm today, was so different to the royal, I really feel like I understand everything better this time and im feelin alot more positive! Ive decided to have an endometrial scratch this time too, hopefully itl help! Fingers crossed this will b our time!   xx


----------

